# A different way to do a join?



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Has anyone tried this? Does it really work?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10208299450594240


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't get any video. Wonder if that is due to the iPad.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow that looks even better than the magic knot - got to try it now!


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

That is fabulous! I'm just wondering how to time it perfectly so it changes on the correct stitch. I will have to try. Imagine not weaving in all those ends!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Crochetnknit said:


> I didn't get any video. Wonder if that is due to the iPad.


Came up on mine, and I don't belong to Facebook, so that's not a problem, either.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

This came up yesterday, and I practiced it a bit. It's a definite knot if you feel it with your fingers, but it's an extremely tidy one. Like the magic knot, once you're sure it's tightened properly, you can cut the ends completely down to the knot.

You'll understand this graphic below better if you watch the video first! And it's red and white yarn here, though you can hardly see the white.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Crochetnknit said:


> I didn't get any video. Wonder if that is due to the iPad.


I use an iPad and I got the video


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

lcunitz said:


> That is fabulous! *I'm just wondering how to time it perfectly so it changes on the correct stitch. *I will have to try. Imagine not weaving in all those ends!


That was pretty much the question I had yesterday.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

jvallas said:


> That was pretty much the question I had yesterday.


I guess it would be trial and error and a bit a guesswork, but you get that problem with most joins. I've just been trying it - a bit fiddly but I bet it's as easy as magic knot after some practising.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

tatsfieldknitter said:


> I guess it would be trial and error and a bit a guesswork, but you get that problem with most joins. I've just been trying it - a bit fiddly but I bet it's as easy as magic knot after some practising.


When do people do this kind of thing (join)? Most everything I do, I just start a new color, usually placing old over new to catch it, and knit away. Weave in later.

Are there special instances where that doesn't work, or is it just personal preference that some like the security of a knot? Fine lace maybe, where weaving might come undone?


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

That is pure magic, my first practice till perfect goal for 2016. I hate sewing n ends, have done other joins, with varying success. I wonder how'll it stand up to laundering. Will see soon. Thanks for the link,came through perfectly on my IPad.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

jvallas said:


> When do people do this kind of thing (join)? Most everything I do, I just start a new color, usually placing old over new to catch it, and knit away. Weave in later.
> 
> Are there special instances where that doesn't work, or is it just personal preference that some like the security of a knot? Fine lace maybe, where weaving might come undone?


I think it boils down to one's preference. This is a very clever and compact way of knotting, and I can see its benefits. However, I do not like knots in my knitting and would rather weave in the ends. A bit "old school" perhaps but that is just the way I am


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

lcunitz said:


> That is fabulous! I'm just wondering how to time it perfectly so it changes on the correct stitch. I will have to try. Imagine not weaving in all those ends!


I wonder about this as well. I think I could never get it exact.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

berigora said:


> I think it boils down to one's preference. This is a very clever and compact way of knotting, and I can see its benefits. However, I do not like knots in my knitting and would rather weave in the ends. A bit "old school" perhaps but that is just the way I am


Thanks - I feel better that I haven't been ignoring an important concept, because I see discussions around Russian joins, spit joining, etc. and always think I'm missing the point.

I still like knowing this knot just because knots can be generally helpful. And sometimes fun. (My avatar)


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Has anyone tried this? Does it really work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I could see this being handy where other joins aren't practical. I don't care for the Russian join if the yarn is loosely twisted or a roving style, and it can leave a bulky area, as can weaving in ends with some types of yarns.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> Has anyone tried this? Does it really work?
> 
> Interesting how so many people knock fb.. I have read some wonderful knitting postings, recipes, sewing,gardening,country living... craft sites.So many people think it is just a social media site...It is not just people to people ! A lot of KP people communicate more personal details on KP than what I see on fb.In Australia The CFA[ Country Fire Association] have their own page where vital Fire Information is given out.I get the impression sometimes that people make assumptions.I communicate with KP people I have exchanged Swap parcels with via e-mails and fb.People say they would rather use e-mails or face to face..Bit hard when some of my KP people live overseas.You can control your friends and your privacy. Happy New Year.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

I think many people are scared of Facebook, Twitter etc because of the privacy thing and all the funny stuff in the small print. I do not subscribe to either. I realise I might be missing out on some stuff (e.g. the Gardening Australia forum) but hey, I can only do so much browsing in a day and KP is my choice


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Never tried it, looks interesting. Thank You


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

jvallas said:


> This came up yesterday, and I practiced it a bit. It's a definite knot if you feel it with your fingers, but it's an extremely tidy one. Like the magic knot, once you're sure it's tightened properly, you can cut the ends completely down to the knot.
> 
> You'll understand this graphic below better if you watch the video first! And it's red and white yarn here, though you can hardly see the white.


Wow thanks, I watched video but i need to have the instruction visible, I have copied and pasted your picture.
Thanks for the link and the picture diagram. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't wait to try this join. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

That looks great, am certainly going to practice that one. Even if not different colours!
Sometimes with circular knitting I find the splicing method a bit bulky and so do a knotted join. This would be very neat. Thank you.


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

practiced it several times and still cannot get a nice knot!!


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks so much, jvallas (& the original video poster)! I saved the video yesterday, but now I can print your nifty step by step chart to use until I get it down pat. I also like to print good hints to send to my mom, since she doesn't do computers. 

We have both learned so much from KP.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

perfect joint, i need to practice more, but the best joint i see it....
thank you


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Hoots said:


> Stablebummom said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried this? Does it really work?
> ...


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi I started using the Weaver's Knot and love it!!! Google to see it!
This join doesn't work with longer nails so the Weaver's Knot works for me. The yarn people use it.

I found some variegated yarn and yarn company connected yarn with a knot without matching colors - used knot to connecting right colors. I hate it when that happens!!


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been practicing. I got it right only 3 times out of 10 tries, but I like the join and will continue to practice until I can do it right without struggling. The hardest part is not pulling them apart! It is harder than it looks. She makes it look easy.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

jo everest said:


> Wow thanks, I watched video but i need to have the instruction visible, I have copied and pasted your picture.
> Thanks for the link and the picture diagram. :thumbup: :thumbup:


You're welcome. For me, it will be a quicker reference than trying to find and watch the video again - and I know for sure I'll forget how to do it if I don't use the knot regularly!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Padittle said:


> Thanks so much, jvallas (& the original video poster)! I saved the video yesterday, but now I can print your nifty step by step chart to use until I get it down pat. I also like to print good hints to send to my mom, since she doesn't do computers.
> 
> We have both learned so much from KP.


You're very welcome.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

jvallas said:


> This came up yesterday, and I practiced it a bit. It's a definite knot if you feel it with your fingers, but it's an extremely tidy one. Like the magic knot, once you're sure it's tightened properly, you can cut the ends completely down to the knot.
> 
> You'll understand this graphic below better if you watch the video first! And it's red and white yarn here, though you can hardly see the white.


Thank you for the graphic, Jvallas!! I'm going to try this.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Cardelo said:


> Thank you for the graphic, Jvallas!! I'm going to try this.


:thumbup: It's kind of fun!


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you just right for joining bits for my odds and ends ball.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I tried it some time ago and couldn't get it to work for me.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Valandra said:


> Thank you just right for joining bits for my odds and ends ball.


Do you do a "magic ball"-type afghan? I'm always meaning to start one!


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

I can see this working really well when you are not changing color, just adding a new skein of yarn. Will have to try this on one of my "umpteen" current crochet projects. Ha. 

Wish I had seen this while making the two mermaid tail afghan for my great-granddaughters for Christmas.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

pamjlee said:


> I tried it some time ago and couldn't get it to work for me.


I was having trouble till I did this: after turning down the two ends inside the two outer loops, I grab & hold on to those two ends & the left-side thread with my left thumb, then keep pulling slowly on the right thread (not doing anything with the one on the left). It tightens up its first loop, then its second. Then you can pull both ends to tighten up.

Well, that's clear as mud!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Well I tryed it several times last night and I just couldnt get it to work for me it would just tie a know in the right side of yarn so I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

jannyjo said:


> Well I tryed it several times last night and I just couldnt get it to work for me it would just tie a know in the right side of yarn so I'm doing something wrong.


I think it's about getting those two ends captured inside the circles you made around the thumb. It's a little bit like a hangman's noose.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Interesting. I'm going to try this one.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I'm going to keep tryen , because the knot it did make sure was secure.
Thanks I'll try pushing the 2 loose ends in further.


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry, it does not work for me.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks interesting


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i agree, love knowing the knot! ty for the info i watched this video before and thought about it. but i was taught never to knot when knitting, and i am trying to change but don't know if i can..hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Asked me to sign into Facebook. Don't do Facebook. Does the procedure have a name so that we could look it up on youtube. I'm much better with a video than graphics.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

jvallas...thank you for your graphics....whenever possible I find it helpful to bookmark a video and have a picture to put in a notebook....I will try this....I discovered with the magic knot that it was really effective with an aran tape yarn and the linen stitch.....I could not find/feel the knot at all with that combination....but the magic knot failed for me in loosely chained yarns...So I suspect this knot may work with some yarns better than others...we'll see...
julie


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

pamjlee said:


> I tried it some time ago and couldn't get it to work for me.


Same thing here. I tried it a first time without success a few months ago when it was first posted and I am still trying it right now but I think I'll give it up. Just so many times I can watch and pause a video.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

This join may be the answer to weaving in ends. I will 
be certain to try it.


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

Go to



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10208299450594240


to see the video.


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

Go to



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10208299450594240


to see the video.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> Has anyone tried this? Does it really work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

jvallas said:


> When do people do this kind of thing (join)? Most everything I do, I just start a new color, usually placing old over new to catch it, and knit away. Weave in later.
> 
> Are there special instances where that doesn't work, or is it just personal preference that some like the security of a knot? Fine lace maybe, where weaving might come undone?


You get double yarn thickness also if you have to change colors, both colors will show at the overlap area. This one is virtually invisible and no weaving in ends. Many people hate the weaving in process, especially when lots of ends are there to do.

I like to put my knot at the side with back and forth knitting. Just in case it decides to come undone, it is caught in a side seam too.

Fine lace does not get a knot usually. People use the Russian join and place it again at an edge to totally hide it.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> I didn't get any video. Wonder if that is due to the iPad.


I got it on my iPad .i have tried to make this but just don not get it ,it looks so simple


----------



## dederose (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks, Turmaline .... your clarification on this really makes a difference .... now I can do it! 
"First wrap goes lowest on the thumb, second wrap nests above the first wrap and they are not twisted or messy. The third wrap goes in front of the two short ends.
push the short ends into the back of the two loops on the thumb. If you have a long nail this is easy. If not you can use a tool like a cuticle pusher anything flat like that. Then you pull the same color you used in the wrapping from the long end."


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

julietremain said:


> jvallas...thank you for your graphics....whenever possible I find it helpful to bookmark a video and have a picture to put in a notebook....I will try this....I discovered with the magic knot that it was really effective with an aran tape yarn and the linen stitch.....I could not find/feel the knot at all with that combination....but the magic knot failed for me in loosely chained yarns...So I suspect this knot may work with some yarns better than others...we'll see...
> julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

I tried this join with slippery yarn and it didn't work. I've also been seeing this join with Jojoland Timbre yarn I purchased on sale. All 14 skeins had this join.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Turmaline said:


> You get double yarn thickness also if you have to change colors, both colors will show at the overlap area. This one is virtually invisible and no weaving in ends. Many people hate the weaving in process, especially when lots of ends are there to do.
> 
> I like to put my knot at the side with back and forth knitting. Just in case it decides to come undone, it is caught in a side seam too.
> 
> Fine lace does not get a knot usually. People use the Russian join and place it again at an edge to totally hide it.


That was the way I learned as a child - to always put the join where it can be concealed in a seam. The downside is all those "useful" ends you have left over. Thus stash is born ...


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

berigora said:


> That was the way I learned as a child - to always put the join where it can be concealed in a seam. The downside is all those "useful" ends you have left over. Thus stash is born ...


I don't know how you would handle this in a sweater knitted in the round where there is no seam. I try to do a slip stitch on the sides of a round sweater to act as fake seams. I think seams give a great shape to sweaters where by contrast knit in the round ones are kind of like a slack balloon. The slip stitch columns seem to control this a wee bit.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Turmaline said:


> I don't know how you would handle this in a sweater knitted in the round where there is no seam. I try to do a slip stitch on the sides of a round sweater to act as fake seams. I think seams give a great shape to sweaters where by contrast knit in the round ones are kind of like a slack balloon. The slip stitch columns seem to control this a wee bit.


I usually do Russian Join if I am knitting in the round. However, I have never done an in-the-round sweater purely in stocking stitch. I usually place any joins behind cables etc to hide them. If I do fake seams they are worked in garter st.

Even so - I can always tell afterwards where I have done the joins, and sometimes other people find them too!! At the end of the day - I'd rather find an irregularity than a knot.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. I will try it. I think it would be great for crochet especially.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

jvallas said:


> This came up yesterday, and I practiced it a bit. It's a definite knot if you feel it with your fingers, but it's an extremely tidy one. Like the magic knot, once you're sure it's tightened properly, you can cut the ends completely down to the knot.
> 
> You'll understand this graphic below better if you watch the video first! And it's red and white yarn here, though you can hardly see the white.


Saw this yesterday and now...I've tried and practiced but cannot make it work. It slips apart. Huh?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

jeanne63 said:


> Saw this yesterday and now...I've tried and practiced but cannot make it work. It slips apart. Huh?


I'm going to try a couple things - have a feeling one way will make it slip & the other will not. Will check back in if I'm right.

I'm back...
Ok, let's see if I can explain the photos. Just one color of string this time, not two.

#1 - I wound the string and bent over the ends, then made sure those 2 circles wound around my thumb were placed to the *left* of the bent part & #2 - I pulled it tight. This one does not come undone.

#3 - I wound the string and bent over the ends, then made sure those 2 circles wound around my thumb were placed to the *right* of the bent part & #4 - I pulled it tight. This one does come right undone.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks interesting.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> Has anyone tried this? Does it really work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dunsearchin (Jul 20, 2015)

Although the page comes up blank with just an arrow, press that and you will get the video. Hope this helps you Crochetnknit.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I've see this recently. I can't decide if I like it or
(k)not. LOL. I use the Russian join mostly and I have been known to use the magic knot. I guess I should give it a try.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Now I get it too!!!!! Thanks.


----------

